# ED Trip Report with Pics



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Day 6. This was the worst day weather wise, there was severe flooding in some parts of Spain. Left Ubeda for the southern Altantic coast of Spain - drove for 4 hours in downpours and the car handled beautifully. I was skeptical of the automatic windshield wipers, but they work great - quickly adjust to the changing rain. Relaxed at my parents house for a while then headed out for tapas with my cousin and his wife.

Day 7. Drove to Jerez and toured the center of town. Jerez is known for Sherry and horses (the Lipizzan horses famous in Austria are originally from Jerez). Enjoyed lunch next to one of the bodegas and visited with some relatives in town.

Day 8. Went for a drive along the coast. Drove to Conil and walked through a market adjacent to the beach - enjoyed a cerveza and a tapa while we were there. Worked our way along the Atlantic coast toward Gibraltar and had lunch in Barbate. Barbate isn't far from Cape Trafalgar where the British navy defeated the combined French and Spanish fleets. Continued eastward and toured the Roman ruins in Bolonia. The site isn't in great shape, but unusual in that it's next to the beach. It was a Roman fishing village.




Pic 1. My parents house.
Pic 2. The beach is a two minute walk from my parents place. Cadiz in the distance.
Pic 3. Downtown Jerez.
Pic 4. Cathedral in Jerez.
Pic 5. 10th century wall in Jerez.
Pic 6. It's all about the car.
Pic 7. Stole this idea from Mullman.
Pic 8. Windmills throughout southern Spain.
Pic 9. Typical patio in Andalusia.
Pic 10. After lunch in Barbate. On a clear day you can see Africa from here.
Pic 11. Roman ruins in Bolonia.
Pic 12. Roman amphitheater in Bolonia.


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

jerezano66 said:


> There was a hair club for men conference at the parador. The dancer snuck in there as I snapped the picture- was hoping no one would notice her.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

Love the writeup, love the pics, love the car. Thanks for all, and enjoy your time as you continue your trip. :thumbup:


----------



## Snareman (Nov 24, 2006)

Great pics! I love the car in some of those settings and Italy is a beautiful place. :thumbup:


----------



## Gran Turismo (Aug 7, 2006)

Snareman said:


> I love the car in some of those settings and *Italy* is a beautiful place. :thumbup:


No comment :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

Day 9. This was a fairly quiet day. Had a nice lunch with my parents as well a cousin and her husband. My wife and I went to Jerez to meet some cousins and get an early start to the feria. Spent the evening eating tapas, drinking TIO PEPE, and dancing - had a great time. Left around 2:30, much to the chagrin of my cousins who continued the partying until 7:00. Pretty typical in Spain.

Day 10. Got up late and went for a walk on the beach - nice way to start the day. My cousin came over and prepared a feast for us. Excellent food and wine. After a siesta we headed to Jerez for the official start of the feria. The feria was kicked off with a fireworks display and followed by the lighting of the lights. More eating, TIO PEPE, and dancing.  

Day 11. Our last full day in Spain. Left for Madrid around 8:30 in morning. Approx. 650 kilometers to Madrid from where I was staying. Found a do-it-yourself car wash near the drop off facility and gave her a thorough cleaning before dropping her off. The drop off process was quick and easy - took maybe 30 minutes. Took a cab from ATI to the Westin Palace in downtown Madrid. One of the nicest hotels I've stayed in - located across the street from the Prado and a short walk to the Puerta de Sol, the Plaza Mayor, and the Royal Palace. Definitely recommend it to anyone staying in Madrid. Had tapas at the Plaza Mayor and enjoyed an early evening walk bafore calling a day.

This is my first Bimmer and my first ED. Needless to say I'm hooked. I'm already looking forward to my next ED and many more to come. What a phenomenal experience.

Pic 1. Another car pic.
Pic 2. Fireworks to kick off the feria.
Pic 3. Feria lights.
Pic 4. Made some friends at the feria. :thumbup: 
Pic 5. 2599 miles and not a scratch.
Pic 6. 7917 Z in the background. Probably picked up the day before me.
Pic 7. The Auto Turistica Iberica(ATI) dropoff office.
Pic 8. The Plaza Mayor.
Pic 9. Tapas in the Plaza Mayor.
Pic 10. TIO PEPE is everywhere in this country.
Pic 11. Park near the hotel.
Pic 12. Fountain in front of the Westin Palace.


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

jerezano66 said:


> Day 11. Our last full day in Spain. Left for Madrid around 8:30 in morning. Approx. 650 kilometers to Madrid from where I was staying. Found a do-it-yourself car wash near the drop off facility and gave her a thorough cleaning before dropping her off. The drop off process was quick and easy - took maybe 30 minutes. Took a cab from ATI to the Westin Palace in downtown Madrid. One of the nicest hotels I've stayed in - located across the street from the Prado and a short walk to the Puerta de Sol, the Plaza Mayor, and the Royal Palace. Definitely recommend it to anyone staying in Madrid. Had tapas at the Plaza Mayor and enjoyed an early evening walk bafore calling a day.
> 
> This is my first Bimmer and my first ED. Needless to say I'm hooked. I'm already looking forward to my next ED and many more to come. What a phenomenal experience.


Well, very nice report, excellent pic. :thumbup: 
Congratulation with your new car - :thumbup: 
Like I told you - from the time when you find drop off location - no more then 20 min till you free to go.


----------



## jerezano66 (Jan 23, 2007)

nivki89 said:


> Well, very nice report, excellent pic. :thumbup:
> Congratulation with your new car - :thumbup:
> Like I told you - from the time when you find drop off location - no more then 20 min till you free to go.


You did indeed, nivki. I was very impressed with how smooth the drop off process was.

Thanks again for all of your help. :thumbup:


----------



## guppyflyer (Oct 26, 2006)

Great pics, sounds like you had a wonderful trip. In looking at your pics, I find myself recalling our trip to spain last year, and wondering how soon before we can visit again!



> This is my first Bimmer and my first ED. Needless to say I'm hooked. I'm already looking forward to my next ED and many more to come. What a phenomenal experience.


My feelings exactly, our second ED was as fun, if not more so than the first! It really is quite addicting. Welcome back, I wish you a quick re-delivery (we may end up on a ship together).

Erik


----------



## Kanuck (Feb 18, 2003)

Great pics and car. I can never get enough of these trip report threads.


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Great writeup and pictures,thanks for sharing !


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Thank you for sending me the link - I will have to look at all your lovely photos later. I liked St. Remy - did you visit Glanum, up the road? I also went horseback riding one entire morning from St. Remy and we went up into the Alpilles. Since I stayed there several nights I got to see a bit of the town - it's quite quaint and lovely and if you leave the inner part, there are some beautiful homes behind the walls. 

I also liked Arles - I saw a real live (dead) bullfight in that very arena - how exciting is that, to sit where Roman citizens once sat, watching something surely as gory as they saw. (ok, the gore I could do without, I only watched one before leaving - I felt sorry for the bull).


----------



## Northcar (Sep 21, 2005)

Enjoyed the revisit after seeing this thread linked to another about ED in Spain. Missed the most "recent" posting earlier. Seeing the drop off building there in Madrid brought back memories as that was where we said bye to one of our ED vehicles.


----------

